# Spring GS Turkey Permits Available!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Spring GS Turkey Permits are available...get 'em while they last!

https://wildlife.utah.gov/


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Spring GS Turkey Permits are available...get 'em while they last!
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/


 You know they are unlimited, right?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Even though we all know that elk hunting is the poor mans turkey hunt, I still think elk hunters should be allow to participate. The recent decision to not let elk hunters get involved in the turkey hunt is something that needs further study.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

toasty said:


> You know they are unlimited, right?


No, I didn't know that but it is good information. Does that mean I can buy multiple tags?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Even though we all know that elk hunting is the poor mans turkey hunt, I still think elk hunters should be allow to participate. The recent decision to not let elk hunters get involved in the turkey hunt is something that needs further study.


What is this you speak of?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> What is this you speak of?


Using my cliff crackerjack box decoder ring, it means this: Elk hunters that have thus far been restricted from gathering shed antlers should be courteous to those people hunting turkeys and not screw up a good turkey hunt because they think that the only important thing in the world is seeing where they can go on an ATV to gather a shed antler.

you're welcome!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, not quite. Actually, as we all know, some people equate the simplistic hunting of big, dumb elk with the highly skilled art of hunting turkeys. Many elk hunters, even among some on this forum, are still using tactics like long range scoping, scouting mud hollows, hanging large arrays of trail cameras, picking out "their tree" for tree stand placement, and hiring large groups of professional guides in their pursuit of the mighty Tom. Some elk hunters even go so far as to use mammalian terms like "rutting" in their constant fantasy to bring elk hunting up to the standards of turkey hunting. 
As a result of such sophomoric practices, the DWR this year is only allowing true turkey hunters the rare privilege of buying general season turkey tags. They did however, knowing the limited capacity of elk hunters, let some elk hunters be involved in the LE hunts in a gesture of friendliness and compassion.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> No, I didn't know that but it is good information. Does that mean I can buy multiple tags?


Yes, you can buy as many spring turkey tags as you want if the system allows it, however, if you kill more than 1 bearded turkey this spring, you will be breaking the law. All of the turkey hunters I know buy 1 spring GS tag for their 1 spring bearded turkey. Not sure what elk hunters do.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You guys crack me up!

I'm an Elkturkrabbideersquirrel Hunter so really all of those assumed pre-tenses do not apply.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> Many elk hunters, even among some on this forum, are still using tactics like long range scoping, scouting mud hollows, hanging large arrays of trail cameras, picking out "their tree" for tree stand placement, and hiring large groups of professional guides in their pursuit of the mighty Tom. Some elk hunters even go so far as to use mammalian terms like "rutting" in their constant fantasy to bring elk hunting up to the standards of turkey hunting.


BP... have you met my dad??? I spent the first 4 years of our turkey hunting career trying to convince him that road hunting with optics is not the way to go for turkey hunting, nor is spot-and-stalk hunting.

Last year he actually was able to stalk up to one and kill it, so now I don't think I'll ever convince him (since I haven't exactly done any better than what he did). Come spring, we'll be glassing the hillsides once again.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually road hunting can work for turkey hunting but I think it is best when used to locate birds. Spot and stock, sneak up on them if you prefer, is OK and does take a certain amount of skill, but compared to calling a bird in it provides little enjoyment. It's a fine line. I personally consider a bird "called in" regardless of how long it takes to get him to come in and take a look. If you sneak up to them in the middle of the night and wait for a fly down or if you spot him as you're driving down the road and then sneak up and get him to come to you from 50 yards out makes little difference in the excitement. Maybe next time your dad spots them out in a field, try and figure a set up and see if you can call them in, it's a lot more fun.


----------

